# Felices 5.000 y... Querida gaviota



## romarsan

*Nuestra querida Gaviota Alacant ha pasado de los 5.000 posts y esto merece una celebración por todo lo alto, tan alto como su vuelo*

*Ponemos música, comenzamos a sacar las bebidas y algo dulce, mientras van llegando los amigos. y comenzamos el baile.*

*Felicidades Gaviota, gracias por estar ahí *

*Besos*


----------



## borgonyon

¡Felicidades Gaviota!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

*¡¡No hay derecho!! 
Aprovechando que estábamos descuidados nuestra Gavina se ha saltado el umbral de los 5.000, los cinco kilos.*
*- Por Gaviota, levantemos nuestras copas, 
por sus estos cinco mil, llenas de vino espumoso, 
Por Janice, viva el beber, viva el humor
Por otros cinco mil, bebamos todos sin temor.
Cantad por nuestra amiga,nada hay de más valor.

(Se lo merece. Lo que no se merece son estos ripios)

*


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Congratulations, Ala!

And now for another 5,000!

Cheers

MA


----------



## turi

*FELICIDADES GAVIOTA/ALACANT!!*

Brindo junto con todos los que ya están y los que están por llegar, para que cumplas muchísimos postiversarios más, por lo menos medio millón!!

Que lo pases de fábula, la compañía que me ha dicho que está llegando es incomparable, no pararás de reir!!!


Un cordial saludo!!

Juan


----------



## Metztli

*Levanto mi copa y me uno al brindis de Juan turissa y los demás!*

*Felicidades queridísima Gaviota! *

*Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos y tu humor!*


----------



## speedier

Well done Alacant on your 5000 posts, all packed with wisdom and humour.

Keep flying high, and keep singing that song gaviota my friend.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas felicidades gaviota preciosa! ¡Bien hecho! ¡Bravoooo! Es un placer leer todo lo que escribes.

Abrazotes

Nota: Me encontré con tu novio a la entrada de la fiesta, siempre elegante y sonriente


----------



## alacant

Chicos, ya que estaís llegando he traido Cava para todos

Ro, muchas gracías amiga por organizar la fiesta, y enseñarme a colgar links!!!!

Manuel, me ha gustado mucho la poesia, que detalle.

Michael, entre viaje y viaje has tenido tiempo de venir a la fiesta, me alegro mucho.

Juan turrisa, contigo tendremos buena música, estupendo.

Metzli, has madrugado para venir, oye, mi novio estaba en la puerta pero no ha entrado????

Speedier, hola compa, ¿te das cuenta que has aprendido español con ésta gente? enhorabuena, a celebrar.

Tampi, hace tiempo que no te veo, y eso no puede ser, no me desaparezcas otra vez, eh. Abrazotes, ala


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Querida Gaviotita, siempre estás en lo más alto. 

Me he enterado que has montado una celebración por todo lo alto este finde, y es que 5000 posts inteligentes, divertidos, interesantes son muchos.

Siento no haber podido estar presente, pero estaré en la de los 10000 este verano 

Un abrazazo


----------



## alacant

Hola Valeria,

Gracias por venir. Si, despues voy a pasar al 10.000, lo bueno de los 5000 es haber conocido personas tan divertidas como tú. Cheers, my friend.


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratz on the 5k milestone


----------



## Tezzaluna

Dearest Janice,

Congrats x 5000 on your awesome achievement.  

You are always reminding us to fly high.  It is you, my dearest Ala, who soars.  Let us follow you.

Hugs from across the puddle.

TezzaLuna


----------



## swift

Me uno a la celebración. Diciembre es un buen mes para eso, después de todo. 

Felicidades, Alacant. Gracias por tus valiosos aportes en los foros ingleses. 

Hasta pronto,


swift


----------



## alacant

Master, muchas gracias por tu felicitación.

Tezza, what would a party be without you, my friend, glad to see you here. Hugs from across a country, a puddle and a continent.

Swift, muchas gracias, no nos hemos visto mucho pero a partir de ahora nos veremos más.

Saludos a tutti, ala


----------



## Eugin

Congratulations on these 5.000 posts, Ala!!

Thank you for sharing your wisdom and friendship with all of us!

All the best,


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades gaviota querida.
Un beso grande
Silvia


----------



## alacant

Eugin, muchas gracias por venir a la celebración.

Silvia, me alegro mucho verte por aquí.

Abrazotes a las dos, ala


----------



## gatogab

ALA, congrats pa' ti y pa' mi.
Llegué a 5lucas también yo.
Me puse de nuevo el zapallo de sombrero para festejar.
Abrazotes


----------



## gatogab

Tampiqueña said:


> Nota: Me encontré con tu novio a la entrada de la fiesta, siempre elegante y sonriente


 
¿Lo sabe la Elisabetta Canalis?


----------



## alacant

gatogab said:


> ALA, congrats pa' ti y pa' mi.
> Llegué a 5lucas también yo.
> Me puse de nuevo el zapallo de sombrero para festejar.
> Abrazotes


 
Hola gato,

Cuanto me alegro de que hayas puesto el zapallito otra vez, te hace único, tal como eres. Gracias por venir.

Happy New year to all.


----------

